# Surface Magazine's 8th Annual Avant Guardian Project



## Avant Guardian Project (Apr 5, 2005)

The 8th Annual Avant Guardian Open Call--deadline May 9th.
Surface magazine announces a nationwide search for the best emerging fashion photographers to showcase in Surface's Annual Avant Guardian issue and exhibition.

Enter online at www.surfacemag.com/agp/guidelines.html


----------

